# Do You Sail Solo?



## janice142 (Feb 12, 2001)

I do wonder at folks who buy boats that require more than one individual to run. Of course I chose a boat that as a soloist I can handle without help. Still, on passages I will have FROM NOW ON an autopilot. 

My Seaweed does not track well. I believe I have the first built -- later boats (there were just six built) all have keels which lend to staying on course better. Mine doesn't have that -- and from speaking with other owners, they do not have the issues I've experienced.

An autopilot is key to handling a boat solo -- at least in my view. 

So, two questions:

#1) Does your boat stay on track well? (Can you tie off the tiller for a straight pass?) 

#2) Do you have a full-blown auto-pilot? (Electric or windvane?)

If without, do you take crew for passages or tough it out yourself?


----------



## Westsailforever (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: How many women here own their own boat?*

I'm not comparing sailboats to trawlers .(Janice they are two different animals) But #1 no I can't tie off the tiller . People tell me I should be able to do that if I trim my sails right ,tried it can't do it . And yes my boat tracks well , but Iv'e never been on a sailboat that didn't .
#2 electric autopilot , works very well thank you .
Very rarely do I go out by myself , just don't care for it, but when I do AP is on .
For your boat possibly you could do that keel mod.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: How many women here own their own boat?*



janice142 said:


> ...
> So, two questions:
> 
> #1) Does your boat stay on track well? (Can you tie off the tiller for a straight pass?)
> ...


Perhaps time for a different thread (thank goodness)? Seems like valid enough questions on their own and shouldn't be lost in this thread.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: How many women here own their own boat?*

Donna, It could under "you sail your boat alone????" 

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/hersailnet/38529-you-sail-your-boat-alone.html

Janice, Most sailboats can be sailed and handled by one. it's called single handing. Setup for single handing is the art or practice of routing lines (all kinds of them on sailboats) to the helm area.

A "balanced helm" means yes the boat will sail herself with the wheel or tiller locked. AP even better. On open water one cans sail for hours without much input to the helm.

It's never even crossed my mind that I can't or won't handle a boat alone. Hell teenage girls are sailing around the world, old broads like me should be able to sail local waters and I do!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: How many women here own their own boat?*

I'm gonna move it.

When I went to my first Catalina club meeting I met no less than three women of a certain age who started sailing each of their C30s singlehanded before they met their partners. Some late in life. It was very encouraging and inspiring.

I don't sail singlehanded but I sure want to feel confident that if I need to, I can.

I've had a balanced helm twice that I know of. It was exhilarating. I felt like I knew what I was doing. Perhaps it happens more often but I usually keep my hands on the wheel so I might have missed it.


----------



## GoMan (May 22, 2014)

Is there a possibility that your sails are unbalanced? I've recently been using a jib on my boat that is a bit too small which has increased the amount of weather helm I experience, especially on a beam reach. Not saying this is the cause of your tracking problems but I'm curious what other factor could be affecting it. I've heard that using an auto-pilot on a boat that has stronger than normal lee/weather helm can cause them to be overworked and fail prematurely.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

today just north of Burlington Island but not quite to the turnpike bridge on the Delaware River. 
By myself Janice! about 20 degrees in some I'm guessing wind 15 - 20 mph I don't have all the fancy electronics. 








this is in lighter air before the evening wind picked up








This was just after I rolled out the genny part way. 








I always use less sail until I get in things organized and relax a little.


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

I sail my 41 footer solo about 90% of the time 
It's all about practice and more practice 
Get out in open water and lock your helm/rudder in a straight position
Grab your gib line in one hand the main in the other and try to get a feeling of how your boat will react when adjusting one or the other 
At first it will be erratic ( that's why you went in open waters
But the more you practice ....
On my boat it's also about balancing sail sizes
The boat is easier to balance when using a 120% gib rather than the 150 and using the 90 with a full main when going upwind
Again you need to practice and try different configuration each boat is different 
Recently did 60 Miles to Ptown without having anything to do except read a good book and enjoy a smooth sailing .

Always amazed when I read stories about crews abandoning ship after they broke or lost rudder . Even in good sea condition. Practice seems to be the key


----------



## Westsailforever (Jul 9, 2014)

Janice has no sails you guys . Hate to be a wet blanket .


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Some trawlers have / had a sail


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> today just north of Burlington Island but not quite to the turnpike bridge on the Delaware River.
> By myself Janice! about 20 degrees in some I'm guessing wind 15 - 20 mp.


Love the photos Denise. You sure are an inspiration!


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

So a guy with no sails looking for advices on....Sailnet?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

*She* has a trawler and is asking about sailing


----------



## Westsailforever (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes some trawlers have a small sail . But first they have to have a trawler rig . The sail they fly is called the steadying sail, supposedly it cuts down on roll. It is a small patch that also works as a anchor rider . My dad had a Grand Banks 32 back in the late 70's I loved that boat .
Happy boating on Labor Day !https://www.google.com/search?q=gra...ges%2Fpoweryachts%2Fgb32_patience.htm;451;284


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

gotta love this


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Janice, when you hit your next Million here ya go! Nordhaven


----------



## Scallywag2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Janice--Love your BLOG. You are doing a great job of moving about. Your boat has a lot of windage. Like a house boat, it will move in the wind. A sailboat captain has to worry about leeway. Therefore, it is calculated into the heading. Denise30--beautiful pictures. I never sailed as far North on the Delaware as you. We sailed out of Burlington and went South. Did a singlehanded trip to Cape May then on to Sea Isle. When I had to go, I just threw out the anchor and went. I enjoyed sailing on the Delaware Bay so much, I was 24 hours over due to my destination, Sea Isle. 

Dot and John


----------



## Scallywag2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Denise30--DYC pictures brought back memories. We belonged to the Columbus Yacht Club in Bristol. Had a great time at the crowning of the Queen downtown Philadelphia. 

Dot and John


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks! the river is "sail-able" all the way to Trenton but The winds have to be "right" and that is usually in the early spring or late summer. Late June, July and August are near impossible for me with heat intolerance.


----------



## claireDuet (Sep 23, 2014)

janice142 said:


> So, two questions:
> 
> #1) Does your boat stay on track well? (Can you tie off the tiller for a straight pass?)
> 
> ...


Yep, I singlehand, and I don't have a windvane or enough battery to power the electric autohelm for very long... so I have hand-helmed up to about 18 hours so far.

If I balance the boat well though it is not arduous to helm, and I can lash it if the wind is forward of the beam and under about 17knots apparent. Over this and the sea state generally gets up too much and she needs a bit more of a sensitive touch.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

It isnt single handing but Even when we are in the ocean double handed I can "sail alone" in the narrow sense that I do everything necessary by myself. I do wake Carol up (our policy) if I reef but I do it alone. Of course I am never hand steering as we are always on windvane or autopilot in shore until we anchor.

As prep for doing this offshore I took our boat out single handed several times locally. I only anchored in big open bays. i am amazed at how well some people can dock or anchor in tight places solo

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/hersailnet/55513-first-single-handing.html?highlight=Livia


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

This video (



) is one of the first that I'd taken while sailing single-handed so ignore the horrible wind effects and the winded effects of me trying to talk right after raising the sails. Kynntana was dialed in and sailing herself, but that only happens when she's well trimmed and not over-canvased. If I want to go below or have to deal with something, I have to rely on the AP, which becomes my faithful crew when there's no one else onboard.


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

I changed boats a year and a half ago to a Helms 27. Since I usually sail solo, I solo sailed every day for about 3 weeks to get the feel of the new boat. Tried to make every mistake I could think of. Anchored 15-18 times in various winds. It was time well spent. Highly recommended. The attached pic is an exception.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

As soon as just one other person gets on board I refuse to single hand!




Mark


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I sail solo half the time, including last Saturday in some blustery winds on Long Island Sound.

I use the autopilot a lot. A stack pack and lazy jacks makes raising and lower the main sail a breeze. And a chain rode with electric anchor windlass makes raising and lowering the anchor very easy. Those three things make sailing solo fairly straightforward on a 50' sailboat.

Of course docking is a challenge when it's windy. We are usually anchor or are on mooring, so I don't have to deal with docking very often.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Other than the trip from Texas to Tampa, I've always singlehanded. The one thing I haven't seen mentioned is, to me, the cardinal rule: Plan Ahead. From checking the weather forecast, to having lines ready, or simply having a bottle of water within reach. Anticipation can often prevent a problem from occurring in the first place.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, I sail solo most of the time.


----------



## harmonic (Sep 10, 2013)

I mostly sail solo my boat has a full keel and a bow sprit with two furlers so I can balance her nicely,I can go below use the head and put the kettle on then wander back up and she is mostly on course.I only use the autopilot for motoring.She also sails herself on just her mainsail i can change my heading by adjusting my mainsheet.I have a raking rudder so I dont have to tie her off as the weight of the rudder keeps it central.Having owned fin keelers which would not sail themselves for long I am absolutely stoked with the way she sails and am not ever selling her.I will get a vane eventually though as wind on the stern quarter tends to round her up a bit.


----------



## john foster (Sep 15, 2014)

I sail solo. And, like many others, I find the key to success is thinking ahead and being prepared so that, hopefully, not too many things happen at once, which is difficult to deal with when alone. Namaste'


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

socal c25 said:


> Yeah, I sail solo most of the time.


I sail SOLO.....

When my Meds are working....

Otherwise I'd be sailing beside myself....

:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:


----------

